# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Personal Firewall 2.1.0.5

## SDA

Вышла новая версия Jetico Personal Firewall. Программа представляет собой небольшой, но, к сожалению, уже коммерческий персональный брандмауэр. Позволяет защищать компьютер против внешних вторжений и вредоносного ПО, как в локальной сети, так и в интернет, путем расширенного контроля приложений и их компонентов. Имеет несколько политик безопасности, позволяет редактировать и создавать новые, а также отслеживает сетевую активность как приложений, так и отдельных пакетов.
В этом выпуске обновлен движок для анализа приложений, исправлены проблемы несовместимости с IIS7 в среде Windows Vista/Server 2008, а также исправлены ошибки http://www.jetico.com/firewall-jetic...onal-firewall/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## biophreak

Сколько пробовал фаеров, один результат - возвратился к Джетико.
Имхо - самый лучший из фаерволлов.

----------

